# Is this worth knitting



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?

I think it's a clever idea.

http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Bellieve it or not I made one for my own Olive Oil bottle and another for the Canola oil. If I had to buy one at a craft fair I would pay $1.50 to $2. Make lots of them and display them on an actual oil bottle. They only take a few minutes to knit up and take hardly any yarn. BTW.. I used cotton yarn for mine. Good luck on you show. Mention to your customers that they keep cupboard shelves clean as well as the bottle.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow.. What a nice response. And good ideas, too. Thank you.


Edith M said:


> Bellieve it or not I made one for my own Olive Oil bottle and another for the Canola oil. If I had to buy one at a craft fair I would pay $1.50 to $2. Make lots of them and display them on an actual oil bottle. They only take a few minutes to knit up and take hardly any yarn. BTW.. I used cotton yarn for mine. Good luck on you show. Mention to your customers that they keep cupboard shelves clean as well as the bottle.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd try them out, do a few and see how they go, could they be used around wine bottles as well?


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Cute idea but I don't think I want to bind off 144 stitches.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

A great way to use up small oddments of sock wool and would certainly have some novelty value.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

mattie cat said:


> Cute idea but I don't think I want to bind off 144 stitches.


The k2tog bind off would go fastest for this.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

not in a hundred years would I bother!LOL


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

. Now I know I'm not the only one that has this problem.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

This sounds like a really good idea, but superwash? I'd be using cotton for absorbancy, unless you try the superwash and see how absorbent it is. Just be sure what ever you use the washing instructions include the direction to NOT use a fabric softener of any sort. You can use vinegar, it softens and gets out detergent residue. Fabric softeners are made with what amounts to wax and so an item is more liquid resistant. Defeats the purpose. I never use fabric softener on towels for this reason.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cakes said:


> not in a hundred years would I bother!LOL


Me neither. 
How is one pouring it where they would need such a thing?
A paper napkin being close by does just as good. :wink:

But that's just me.


----------



## Marti57 (Dec 31, 2013)

I so agree. I believe it's a great idea. I don't know how many times I have ended up putting my hand around an oil bottle I didn't know had oil on it. Yuk! Try a few, see how they go. Maybe even take some orders. Good Luck.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The vinegar suggestion sounded good so I checked it out on Google. Sounds like it's problematical:

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/laundry/msg021742369440.html

I'm sticking with fabric softeners.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Clever idea. Can you use sport weight or dk instead of fingering and reduce the number of stitches accordingly? Maybe even a worsted weight cotton and make a matching hot pad. Lots of people will buy things that come in sets where they wouldn't bother with a single item. I'm a sucker for sets which is why I have to stay out of certain aisles in the office supply stores. One pen, no. A set of six is all mine! And those people who package up post-it notes into cute sets should be taken out and shot!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like a good idea, but I would test it first. May be a mess with the wrong yarn


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Edith M said:


> Bellieve it or not I made one for my own Olive Oil bottle and another for the Canola oil. If I had to buy one at a craft fair I would pay $1.50 to $2. Make lots of them and display them on an actual oil bottle. They only take a few minutes to knit up and take hardly any yarn. BTW.. I used cotton yarn for mine. Good luck on you show. Mention to your customers that they keep cupboard shelves clean as well as the bottle.


What size needles did you use with the cotton yarn?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it would be a nuisance, and besides, how would you keep it clean? It's easier to wrap a paper towel around the bottle. Seems like on of those useless items to me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

my first though is why? my second thought is I always wipe off the bottles as soon as I pour something so really would not use it. Doesn't is get sort of icky after a while if you don't wash it frequently? 
But this would be a good idea for folks who use their bottles a lot!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Because kitchen oils have an affinity (actual chemical attraction = take a basic chemistry class to learn the why; I've forgotten that part) for plastics (just touch any plastic bag or container that's been sitting undisturbed in the kitchen for a year or so), I'd be inclined to use the cheapest of plasticy acrylic or Phentex I could get my hands on. Not that I've any intention of making any though. I just keep a saucer under each oil bottle.

Matching sets does sound like a good idea.

Good luck!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I use the top off an old sock (usually one of my DH white socks. Leave it down a little, when it get dirty toss and make another.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> Cute idea but I don't think I want to bind off 144 stitches.


Maybe cast on 144 and do k2tog on the decrease rows?


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it's a yucky idea.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

They do look cute, but it seems to me they would get really yucky really fast and probably wouldn't clean up well either. Even oil spots on shirts don't always wash out, so if this was saturated with oil after being used awhile, how would you clean it? I wouldn't want to throw it in the washer with my clothing, that's for sure.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

It is a cute idea but I would never buy them or even make them as keeping them clean on a daily basis would be such a chore.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I like this idea.



babsbarb said:


> I use the top off an old sock (usually one of my DH white socks. Leave it down a little, when it get dirty toss and make another.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

cakes said:


> not in a hundred years would I bother!LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I think it's a great idea! But I wouldn't use acrylic as it would just sit on top of it.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with the wouldn't bother group. I think washing it continually would defeat the purpose.


----------



## A Knit to Remember (Oct 28, 2013)

I wouldn't use this either. I think it would get yucky very fast and oil goes rancid so easily when exposed to the air. I think this would be an item that would need to be washed too frequently for it to be useful.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is a neat idea... I've lost track of how many times I have had to clean up the bottle or the counter. My bottle is part of a twin cruet set (my balsamic vinegar is in the other one), so the shape is a little different, but those cuff things look like they'd manage a wide variety of shapes. i doubt you'd get many people paying much more than $1 for them, but... they don't look like they'd take long to knit or like they'd use up a lot of yarn.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Yuck,no,in my opinion.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> They do look cute, but it seems to me they would get really yucky really fast and probably wouldn't clean up well either. Even oil spots on shirts don't always wash out, so if this was saturated with oil after being used awhile, how would you clean it? I wouldn't want to throw it in the washer with my clothing, that's for sure.


Hi! Try Totally Toddler, Dreft, or any number of enzyme-based cleaners you can find in such places as the baby aisle in a store. They're designed for biological stains. I use it all the time on oil spots, blood (this sounds bad, but c'mon - you've never cut yourself through your shirt & had it bleed?), mud, vomit (umm, there was a GI bug going around recently), unidentified gunk that someone (often the cat) stepped in, etc.


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

At a dollar and a half a piece, why would one want to wash them? This is called " handy disposable item". What about the copyright information following the pattern?


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I would not sell them for over a dollar apiece. I think the oil would be hard to wash out using any type yarn, so people would only use them a few times apiece. neat idea though, I would buy a few because I'm a sucker for cheap, cute, affordable things.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

iShirl said:


> The vinegar suggestion sounded good so I checked it out on Google. Sounds like it's problematical:
> 
> http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/laundry/msg021742369440.html
> 
> I'm sticking with fabric softeners.


My mother used vinegar in her laundry for years. Nothing wrong with the hoses, seals or anything. Only thing that got that washer was a house fire, some 15 odd years after she bought it. Neighbor bought a new washer n dryer set 5 years ago and has used vinegar all the time in it. She has not had any problems with her machine at all.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I would not spend more than a dollar for this although I think it is cute.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

iShirl said:


> The vinegar suggestion sounded good so I checked it out on Google. Sounds like it's problematical:
> 
> http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/laundry/msg021742369440.html
> 
> I'm sticking with fabric softeners.


I laughed when I saw the picture, but then read some of the comments and ended up learning something: STOP USING VINEGAR IN THE DISHRAG LOAD, KATE!!! Yikes! Hope I haven't ruined my new washer already. Thanks for that information, iShirl.

For the oil catcher, if you could crochet those little rings it would be quicker, I think, and just as effective. I'm going to make one from dishcloth cotton for my olive oil bottle. Thanks for your link, too, SouthernGirl, and good luck with your craft show. Hope you make a million bucks!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I used a pair of wrist warmers to cover 2 bottles,one went over Tonic water the other over Cider vinegar,I realised last Friday,I had been putting Tonic water, on my fish and not cider vinegar,


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


Note a bit of irony in the photo? The lid describes the bottle as DRIPLESS.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

iShirl said:


> The vinegar suggestion sounded good so I checked it out on Google. Sounds like it's problematical:
> 
> http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/laundry/msg021742369440.html
> 
> I'm sticking with fabric softeners.


It was a washing machine tech who TOLD me to use vinegar in my machine many years ago. I have not used softener since and also have had no problems with my machine. In fact, one guy told me he had never seen such a clean machine.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe the bottle stays clean but the collar becomes a skanky mess....yuck! I think I'll just wipe the bottle with a paper towel before I put it away.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I read many of the comments on the site about washers and vinegar and it appears that it is ok to use vinegar in washers. My daughter uses fabric softener a and her towels are very soft and worthless for drying your body. I use vinegar in the rinse water (I put it in the fabric softener dispenser) and have not had problems. Did learn, though, from the manual to replace the hot and cold water hoses every five years.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never seen one of these, but I will give one a try because I really don't like the oily drips on the bottles! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Even oil spots on shirts don't always wash out, so if this was saturated with oil after being used awhile, how would you clean it?


Try putting regular Dawn dish washing Detergent on the oil spots and just leave it on until you do the next wash load. Works very well for me!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it would get disgustingly dirty and oily in no time!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I used a pair of wrist warmers to cover 2 bottles,one went over Tonic water the other over Cider vinegar,I realised last Friday,I had been putting Tonic water, on my fish and not cider vinegar,


 :lol: well, so long as you didn't use cider vinegar instead of tonic water!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


Honestly, I wouldn't make or buy or use - the brand of olive oil I buy has one of those drip proof type things in the top of the bottle. So I've never needed one.

BUT - there is a similar idea for teapot spouts - the ones I've seen are store bought, though- a little "tube" of sponge, that has an elastic loop that slips onto the spout to stop drips.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Assuming no copyright infringement on selling the finished product, I'd try selling them in sets, with washing instructions, and maybe matching mats to stand the bottle on. Might make good drip stoppers for tea pots too? I always make leaf tea in a teapot but guess this is not most people's habit !
Edit:
Just saw the previous post has the same idea for tea pot spout!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

why in the world would I want to put fabric around a bottle neck? it sounds like it would get disgusting with the oil drips. for really fastidious people, this is a contradiction in practice.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

I wouldn't, going to get oily, nasty. Rather just wipe off the bottle with a cloth.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Wouldn't make it, buy it or use it. It's just one more thing to have space for and wash. For me, it's just easier to wipe down the bottle.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

TNS said:


> Assuming no copyright infringement on selling the finished product, I'd try selling them in sets, with washing instructions, and maybe matching mats to stand the bottle on. Might make good drip stoppers for tea pots too? I always make leaf tea in a teapot but guess this is not most people's habit !
> Edit:
> Just saw the previous post has the same idea for tea pot spout!


I drink loose-leaf tea & tea from tea bags, so maybe it isn't common to make leaf tea, but I know people who do! I'm definitely a Teavana addict. 
Actually, I find that most people drink coffee & not tea... very sad. Coffee is gross & the smell has always made me nauseous. I've "trained" my husband & some of the people who come over for D&D game nights to drink leaf tea.  And yes, a thing to stop drips would come in handy... after all, we're talking about a bunch of guys. 
Heh... one time I was showing my cousin's kids the whole teapot-and-leaves, etc. thing & her son (then about 5 or 6, I think), saw the leaves & declared, "That's yucky!"


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:thumbdown:


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

It is a lovely idea, however I have a few removal pouring spouts which fit most bottles. At least then I don't have to wash the knitwear! Jules


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I for one wouldn't waste my time knitting this..as it eventually would be a messy thing to wash..I can see it as an alternative to using paper to wipe the residue..but I use a dishcloth to do this..I think it's a waste of yarn..


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Neat idea, wouldn't use it for oil, I don't seem to have a problem with oil bottles, maybe they are different here in the UK. Would make some, without the frill I think, for wine bottles, red wine on white tablecloth, not a good look!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Me neither.
> How is one pouring it where they would need such a thing?
> A paper napkin being close by does just as good. :wink:
> 
> But that's just me.


I agree. Looks to me like more trouble to have to keep washing than it is worth.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I wouldn't want oil soaking into it. Would rather just wipe the bottle with a tissue.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Why bother with the ruffle? To me it seems "fussy" ad a waste f time, but that's just my taste. Otherwise, yes, I would make some for ourselves or for friends who asked, but not bother for sale.


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

However, the pattern has a copyright, which, altho it doesn't say, usually means the items cannot be sold. Or is that not right?


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Hm. It would work well with salad dressing bottles and anything else which contains oil, I would think. I plan on trying it. Thanks for the post!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Not something I would use or knit.... But I bet someone out there would be interested. I don't "dress" my soap bottles or knit covers for toilet tissue either, but I have seen those too!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


I have a paper towel available when I use any kind of oil and wipe the neck of the bottle before I put the cap back on so as to keep oil from dripping down .


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I am thinking of pouring wine and the caution taken because of drips. For reds you could use a dark red.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

I have to confess that I have made several of these. Very useful as there is no such thing as a dripless bottle. I gave them as gifts with a bottle of good olive oil last year and have gotten requests to make more. I did use washable wool and clean them by dunking them in a soapy dishpan, blotting on a kitchen towel and hanging one of the cup hooks to dry. (I hate to grab an oily bottle.)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think this is a very cute 'Fad' idea that is also a basic design and with the right yarns and a little more creativity they would sell very well.. I like the wine bottle idea too... I wonder if a person could make one for honey or syrup? the possibilities are endless.. I hope someone makes up a bunch of these and shares their ideas...and pictures of course 

Look how popular those 'Innocent' cap hats became!! silly but cute and they took off!!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes! $0.75


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I missed out on the "innocent" cap hats. Someone please enlighten me.


----------



## Ell-J (Aug 19, 2012)

Yuck. No!!!! Can't imagine the appeal of an oil-spotted (or soaked!) greasy ruffle! But, well, ya just never know....


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


Did you really want responses? then mine is No, but then I only use Olive Oil for my own cooking and keep it in original container. but why not try it ? Never know til you try it. we need something to do with all our bits and pieces, don't we.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


YES! I think it's worth knitting. I might just do that out of cotton.
Thanks.


----------



## benny's mom (Feb 24, 2013)

Cute idea, and it would probably sell well at craft fairs. People like novelties. Practical? I don't think so. As an LMT, I've quit using oils because they never wash out of linens--sheets end up with yellowed, rancid-smelling stains.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

what a great idea! I am going to whip some out today....and I like the making them out of cotton idea


----------



## HeatherD (May 20, 2012)

My first thought was no way, why waste my time, but after reading all the responses I am going to make one or two and then decide. Thanks for the interesting discussion.


----------



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

I think its a great idea, and I would washed sugar & cream cotton. Also it would be great for a syrup bottles and you can wash them in the dishwasher. .;-)


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


To my way of thinking.......100% unsanitary! If you want to knit.....have yarn..... have time knit for charity. Just my opinion.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for drawing this little oddity to our attention. I suppose if you are the sort of woman who disinfects the toilet three times a day and has nothing better to do with her time than wash things like this, bottle cuffs are a brilliant invention. On the other hand, I think they would sell well at a very modest price at craft fairs. There are many folk who feel it is necessary to support the charity or whatever but cannot afford some of the extortionate prices being sought for some handmade items. A dollar or so for these means that one can assuage one's guilty conscience and at the same time buy something eminently suitable for the small minded acquaintance or relative that has to have a present each year. So, win....win all round.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

what about peroxide??? I know it makes blood disappear in seconds, but not sure about oils.

I wouldn't use one of these things for oil, but I might make white ones for white wine and red ones for red wine bottles. Just to dress them up. I have a couple of white wines that come in dark bottles that I always have to look at the label to be sure I have a white wine so that would be handy and also decorative. Nice conversation piece at a party? I like the idea of sets and if you wanted to market them as wine bottle ruffles, you could make matching coasters, a bar cloth, etc.



kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi! Try Totally Toddler, Dreft, or any number of enzyme-based cleaners you can find in such places as the baby aisle in a store. They're designed for biological stains. I use it all the time on oil spots, blood (this sounds bad, but c'mon - you've never cut yourself through your shirt & had it bleed?), mud, vomit (umm, there was a GI bug going around recently), unidentified gunk that someone (often the cat) stepped in, etc.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Question: don't they get sticky fast with the oil dripping?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

no matter how many times I think about this I can't get the image of the sticky mess out of my mind, and how horrible those things will look after a few washings, and how hard it is to get oil stains out.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry, but this just seems to me to be something the world can live without. Just wipe off the bottle with a piece of paper towel before putting it away.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Noticed that the cap on the bottle carries the information"dripless"!


----------



## Lindyloo2002 (Jun 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


Thanks for sharing, love the idea, could knit some beads in and would make lovely little gift on the top of a wine bottle when giving as a gift. Some of us are into mini knits, lovely craft idea!


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Lindyloo2002 said:


> Thanks for sharing, love the idea, could knit some beads in and would make lovely little gift on the top of a wine bottle when giving as a gift. Some of us are into mini knits, lovely craft idea!


When we were in Peru we bought several mini Peruvian style hats for wine bottles. They were beaded, and looked lovely. We bought South American wine back here in the UK and gave them to family as holiday gifts.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


It is cute, but can you make it out of rubber? Getting it stained would become as issue for me.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't give up completely just because the pattern has a copyright. You should get permission from the owner of the copyright which is often easy to get. At our retirement center we found a play we wanted to put on for our residents that was copyrighted. We contacted the author, asked for permission and explained that we did not charge admission and only gave the play for our residents. He charged us $20 and we had a good time. If you are selling for your own profit, offer to pay the owner a percentage of the sales. If it is non-profit, they will often give you permission as long as you give them credit for the idea. Copyrights protect the owners, but often the owners are very generous. Do get the terms and permission in writing and hold on to it.



Badgerbluff said:


> However, the pattern has a copyright, which, altho it doesn't say, usually means the items cannot be sold. Or is that not right?


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I would definetly use these. I buy oil in gallon bottles and transfer it to my small bottles. I don't care how careful you are or how much you wipe the bottle it is still oily. These are small enough to soak in a vinegar solution and wash by hand. I don't see all the mess you are all seeing but that is me. I would sell them for around $1.25 each or 2 for $2.00.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I think this is a cute idea. I also think if they were made of cotton you could put them in the dishwasher and clean them as another KPer suggested. My oil bottles always drip, and sometimes it's not convenient to grab a paper towel when I'm in the middle of cooking. I've had glass bottles slip out of my hands, so this would be a good solution. Oil on the outside of a bottle will not go rancid in a week, so stick the collar in the dishwasher weekly.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I've made several of these, but not to use catching oil bottle drips..they are the perfect size to be a cowl for a toy ostrich....and they do look fetching on "Arlene"...but I don't see why they wouldn't be a great find at a craft fair...as for washing them just soak in vinegar and liquid soap, then wash...
julie


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Note a bit of irony in the photo? The lid describes the bottle as DRIPLESS.


I have to admit, I didn't see it.
Had to go back and take a look.... :lol:

I was just sitting here reading through these posts playing catch up and was thinking....
what will the next item be for kitchen/cooking/eating use ... 
little bow ties for a gentleman's fork and a top hat for his glass? (Though it may already be out there).

We (people) are running out of places/things to "decorate"... Time to start with the plumbing.
Can't have that drain pipe looking so ugly and bland in the off chance my neighbor goes in the cabinet under the sink for a rag. :roll: 
Let's not forget the faucets and valve handles; oh yah and the shower head.
Yes, I am being sarcastic ... but just in fun.


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

I would try one if I saw it at a craft show. I put a napkin around the bottom of the bottle. Hold it on with a rubber band. The bottle still gets yucky but not the shelf.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Bellieve it or not I made one for my own Olive Oil bottle and another for the Canola oil. If I had to buy one at a craft fair I would pay $1.50 to $2. Make lots of them and display them on an actual oil bottle. They only take a few minutes to knit up and take hardly any yarn. BTW.. I used cotton yarn for mine. Good luck on you show. Mention to your customers that they keep cupboard shelves clean as well as the bottle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

will try it for the oil and for pancake syrup...hubby leaves a lot of drips!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

nitcronut said:


> I missed out on the "innocent" cap hats. Someone please enlighten me.


Innocent is a brand of smoothies sold here in UK. They request small hats to fit on their small bottles and money is given to a charity for the elderly for each one sold. At my son's at Christmas I noticed several bought for the fun of it, many of their colleagues buy them too. Silly but fun and in a good cause, not expensive to make, nor do they take long. A great idea.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree!!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would definately make it. an easy pattern to learn how to use dpns.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry, but I put this in the same category (WHY)as I would this blog:
"Jambalaya with chicken (no sausage) for dinner).
Cut more fabric for the second quilt top.
Went to bed.
Sunday morning  church. It started snowing during Mass and when we left the church, about 2 inches had fallen.
Went to the market. It was crowded for a Sunday morning when I arrived but quickly cleared out as the snow kept piling up outside."


Has our world become such that we have to as GalaxyCraft said - decorate everything? and read the moment by moment life of someone? You would think our time could be spent doing something more meaningful. I think I will get off this and knit! LOL


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

If someone can get excited enough to try to knit the thingie, why not? It seems like too much trouble to me, but then, we all part our hair a little bit differently from each other


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I wouldn't bother - but it might be nice for a bottle as a gift, along with a bottle cover.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> Question: don't they get sticky fast with the oil dripping?


No, I have two of them on my kitchen counter right now and they do not get sticky or rancid smelling. I have extras to switch off every month or so to wash. I did all of mine in the olive green color and you cannot see any stains on them. Honest. And I do not view them as decorations as they have a practical use (in my house anyway). Saves on paper towels/napkins too.

p.s. You never know what subject will get tons of input on this site! :roll:


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


Have you thought about adding elastic to adapt it to most size bottle necks?


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't bother.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

If you do make some cotton would be a good choice because it's absorbent and washable. They're not my style but they're much less ridiculous than the dish soap bottle aprons...


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> No, I have two of them on my kitchen counter right now and they do not get sticky or rancid smelling. I have extras to switch off every month or so to wash. I did all of mine in the olive green color and you cannot see any stains on them. Honest. And I do not view them as decorations as they have a practical use (in my house anyway). Saves on paper towels/napkins too.
> 
> p.s. You never know what subject will get tons of input on this site! :roll:


I see your kitty looks like mine. "Bobble Head" is 2 & 1/2 yrs old and very loving and playful. He's been "talking" a lot lately when he wants something.
What can you tell me about your kitty?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

MelissaC said:


> If you do make some cotton would be a good choice because it's absorbent and washable. They're not my style but they're much less ridiculous than the dish soap bottle aprons...


 :thumbup:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

iShirl said:


> The vinegar suggestion sounded good so I checked it out on Google. Sounds like it's problematical:
> 
> http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/laundry/msg021742369440.html
> 
> I'm sticking with fabric softeners.


Now that i have spent so much time reading about laundry, I am back here to this. I was sort of wondering why some of they had not thought about something that would really clean out their machines if they were so 'clean machine' interested in. One repairman told me I needed to run real TSP through my machine once in a while. He said since they took it out of detergents he saw the dirty machines, with build up of detergents and fabric softeners being so much worse. In my opinion, you can't clean your machine by running one load of cleaner through it, it just doesn't get everywhere. I found a dark spot in my fs port, I took the lid off, it was so nasty in there, about made me toss my cookies, so then I had to clean that up. Vinegar neuturlizes detergents and bleach, I don't see any harm in continuing to use it, but use one that says it's diluted to 5 %. There would be very little acid left in the machine after it's diluted even more with the rinse water.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> If you do make some cotton would be a good choice because it's absorbent and washable. They're not my style but they're much less ridiculous than the dish soap bottle aprons...


Well, I made one, only as usual not by the pattern because I used one of the tiny balls of dishcloth cotton in my scrap yarn basket which is worsted weight. I cast 18 stitches onto size 7US needles, worked straight in 2x2 ribbing for three rows, at which point I had enough yarn left to do the stretchy bind off, sewed the two ends together with the few inches of yarn I had left, and voila! It fit my olive oil bottle's naked neck perfectly!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You might want to knit up some and have them on bottles to show what they are. There are many people that want to buy a little something for someone and don't want to pay much. I think a couple bucks would be fair, but then I have not knit one to see how long it would take either. It looks like they could be knit out of even scraps of yarn, and I am wondering about that last row of increases, would it really be necessary, and that would cut the time to make them in half, or about. I don't know how busy the shows are you go to, but I went to some with my daughter years back, some were so busy you didn't have but seconds with each person, others were so slow you could sit there and knit more of them if they were selling well. You could make up some in different yarns too, don't have to stick with wool. And as far as washing them, I would do them by hand, would not want a tablespoon or more of oil in the washer with the rest of a load. Drop it in a bowl with dish detergent, soak a while and see if it's all cleaned out, probably not since it sits there and becomes a solid, instead of a liquid. My oil bottle has made a big mess in my cupboard, even with a clean paper towel each week. I know it has soaked into the wood, even with a plastic shelf liner stuff I use. I think I am going to knit up some for myself, I might use some cotton, if I can find in stash. There is a calculator for figuring how much to charge, I think it was Elise Shufflebottom who posted it, but it is pretty cool too. Good luck with your shows, they can be lots of fun, or a drag.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> This sounds like a really good idea, but superwash? I'd be using cotton for absorbancy, unless you try the superwash and see how absorbent it is. Just be sure what ever you use the washing instructions include the direction to NOT use a fabric softener of any sort. You can use vinegar, it softens and gets out detergent residue. Fabric softeners are made with what amounts to wax and so an item is more liquid resistant. Defeats the purpose. I never use fabric softener on towels for this reason.


Thank you for this good information!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> Well, I made one, only as usual not by the pattern because I used one of the tiny balls of dishcloth cotton in my scrap yarn basket which is worsted weight. I cast 18 stitches onto size 7US needles, worked straight in 2x2 ribbing for three rows, at which point I had enough yarn left to do the stretchy bind off, sewed the two ends together with the few inches of yarn I had left, and voila! It fit my olive oil bottle's naked neck perfectly!


I like your collar without the ruffles a lot! The ruffles just don't do it for me in the kitchen. Thanks for the pattern and the photo. Since going 'green' is the way we should be thinking about renewing, reusing, repurposing, and conservation, it makes sense not to use paper products for drips every time we use cooking oil. I still say that this is a good idea. This is not a useless decoration, in my opinion, but a practical solution.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it is worth knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Good thing to do with leftover dishcloth cotton yarn. I wouldn't bother doing the ruffle, though. That's just plain hard work.
I guess for selling them the ruffle would be attractive though.

My olive oil bottle drips annoyingly, so I can relate to this.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree with Edith M. I've actually made these where the ribbed part is longer for wine bottles. I make a set of 3, a white, a red, and a sparkly (for the bubbly stuff like champagne). I given them away but thought they'd be a seller at a craft show in small quantities. The oil catcher would too, I bet.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

My vote is a resounding yes! For every person who mocks the dishsoap apron, there are 3 who will buy one. 

Put together a few cute baskets for display (and a really big price tag just in case someone HAS to have it). Housewarming gift: oil & vinegar sets with your drip cozies would be nice. Teapot with drip cozy is a fun idea too. Wine bottle cozies are very popular (I can't tell you why - they are just fun). I made a teeny sweater ornament that came out a bit bigger than I wanted, and I put it over a wine bottle and it was a big hit. Go figure. 

Anyway, if you show people how they can be used, they will sell. And if the hip/mod crowd think they are helping to save the world by using products from a renewable source (cotton or wool) thus reducing their carbon footprint on the planet, or donating a percentage of profits to the charity du jour, they will snap them up faster than you can knit them. 

Best of luck!


----------



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

You should send one to Rachel Ray for her EVO. :-D
you might see it on tv. :O


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

karen777 said:


> You should send one to Rachel Ray for her EVO. :-D
> you might see it on tv. :O


Well heck fire, she might even sell them for you! That's a great idea!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

mattie cat said:


> Cute idea but I don't think I want to bind off 144 stitches.


CO 144 and work it out backwards! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I use a paper towel with an elastic band around the neck of the bottle; when it gets dirty I just throw it away and put on a new one. I wouldn't want an oily piece of material around my olive oil bottle. Sorry, just my opinion


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a great idea. I keep my olive oil in one of the glass spouted bottles, but will enlarge your pattern to fit the large plastic bottles of canola oil I buy. Thanks so much for the pattern!


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

TNS said:


> Assuming no copyright infringement on selling the finished product, I'd try selling them in sets, with washing instructions, and maybe matching mats to stand the bottle on. Might make good drip stoppers for tea pots too? I always make leaf tea in a teapot but guess this is not most people's habit !
> Edit:
> Just saw the previous post has the same idea for tea pot spout!


Hi TNS, I am with you on doing a pair and a base mat, the matching sets would catch my eye faster and be more appealing as a purchase, HOWEREVER... the extra rings as singles on the side would catch a lot of folk who might want more rings!!! A nice squirt of dish soap in some warm water [ like just before the dishes go in?] will clean up most of the style yarns you would use for this item, just dip and hand adgitate for a minute, squeeze, rinse and let sit in the dish drain till dry. Oh and by the way, I like a nice pot of tea once in a while myself, loose leaf does very well in my auto drip coffee maker. I know, I know it is not the way it is done by most, but at a pot per night, I like my short cut! LOL! Later Gaters! Kit


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I wouldn't bother making this- too fussy.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

Well Ladies, I still think the idea is a sound one. All you need to do is alter the pattern to a slightly different style, and there should be no copy right infringement. If you are worried about it, check out the by laws on it. While some of us out here say to fussy, not sanitary, no way, the item it self can be used for the oil bottles, wine bottles, water bottles, adjusted to work on baby bottles, carafes, syrup bottles, almost any thing you can think of that drips from some sort of spout. The fact that you can wash and reuse the item many times has a lot to be said for it in this new/old era of reduse and reuse. So my vote is, go for it! You may just have a hit on your hands! Later Gaters! Kit


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Me neither.
> How is one pouring it where they would need such a thing?
> A paper napkin being close by does just as good. :wink:
> 
> But that's just me.


Well,me too! Wouldn't want the drip of oil left on anything on the bottle..UHG!!

Also-my impression is that oil gets sticky and rancid..what a mess and stinky also!!

Also-wouldn't want to touch the yarn!!

Hmm..guess I have said enough!! <G>


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Novelty idea for a gift. I sure wouldn't want to deal with the dirty yarn when the contents of the bottle invariably drip all over it.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> Novelty idea for a gift. I sure wouldn't want to deal with the dirty yarn when the contents of the bottle invariably drip all over it.


Thanks for this post!! You stated the issue ,in my mind,much more clearly than I did in my post above yours!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I crochet mine in cotton with a size F or G hook. It was so long ago I don't remember. I had no pattern but saw a picture, thought what a good idea and ran with it.


Sue Anna said:


> What size needles did you use with the cotton yarn?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That's why you have several of them. When they get yucky you throw them in the wash with your hand knitted/crochet dish clothes. No biggy.quote=chickkie]I think it would be a nuisance, and besides, how would you keep it clean? It's easier to wrap a paper towel around the bottle. Seems like on of those useless items to me.[/quote]


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought a cheap squirt bottle for my oil and stand it in an empty can from peas or corn. I can squirt the right amount and pop it right back in the can. No mess in the cupboard and I can buy big bottles on sale.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Edith M said:


> I crochet mine in cotton with a size F or G hook. It was so long ago I don't remember. I had no pattern but saw a picture, thought what a good idea and ran with it.


I don't crochet so do you know what size knitting needles would correspond? Thanks


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I think it would be a nuisance, and besides, how would you keep it clean? It's easier to wrap a paper towel around the bottle. Seems like on of those useless items to me.


I agree. I would much rather clean up with a paper towel. Any oil on the fibers would become a dust magnet and that would drive me nuts! It may be useful for someone, but for me, I probably wouldn't use it.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Seems as if it would need to be washed of dripped oil constantly. Have to be made of cotton for absorbency and washability. For me, not worth the bother, although cute looking.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry about above, pressed the wrong button.

Am wondering now after 9 pages of opinions if you (Southern girl) are still going to make some?


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Make some and see where it goes. You just might have a bestseller on hand and let the chance slip by if you don't give it a try. 
I would buy/make these as gifts, what a novelty idea!
Hannet


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here's an interesting knitted item. What would you sell this for at a craft show or would you even bother?
> 
> I think it's a clever idea.
> 
> http://knittinginflashes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/olive-oil-drip-catcher.pdf


I admit, it is clever BUT, imagine washing it when it's soaking in oil?? No thanks. I place my "oil can" on a plate with paper towel that the can sits on to catch any drips. When it starts to get oily, I just replace the paper towel. Jane


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> Cute idea but I don't think I want to bind off 144 stitches.


So why not cast on on the ruffled edge, decrease rows and bind off at the "top" edge?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Just the other day I was thinking how it would be nice for something to catch the oil that always runs down the side of the bottle no matter how hard I try to keep it from doing so. This is so cute! I may have to do a couple to see how they work out. Thank you for finding this!!! Let us know how sales go for you.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I like it especially for honey.

Even more, I like the headband in the picture. Do you have a pattern for that?


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Kittyjean said:


> Hi TNS, I am with you on doing a pair and a base mat, the matching sets would catch my eye faster and be more appealing as a purchase, HOWEREVER... the extra rings as singles on the side would catch a lot of folk who might want more rings!!! A nice squirt of dish soap in some warm water [ like just before the dishes go in?] will clean up most of the style yarns you would use for this item, just dip and hand adgitate for a minute, squeeze, rinse and let sit in the dish drain till dry. Oh and by the way, I like a nice pot of tea once in a while myself, loose leaf does very well in my auto drip coffee maker. I know, I know it is not the way it is done by most, but at a pot per night, I like my short cut!
> LOL! Later Gaters! Kit


I've been making my pot of tea in my coffee-maker for a few months now and I agree - I like my short cut! Especially since I'm almost never satisfied with just one cup at a time!


----------



## kduran (Feb 15, 2011)

I recommend you learn to use a crochet hook to cast off quickly and easily.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

That headband pattern also makes a really nice cowl. I've made them both short and long and my daughters love them. It's called the Burberry Cowl. I think I got it on Ravelry, but not sure.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

This is nice. You might want to make it a little bigger and set it at the bottom of a small vase with flowers in it. You could crochet the flowers also. There are patterns available for these. Good luck with what you do!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Probably a #6 would do the trick. You want it to be pretty tight guage. Hope that helps.


Sue Anna said:


> I don't crochet so do you know what size knitting needles would correspond? Thanks


----------

